# Problem installing fltk [Freebsd 8.0 64]



## Giorgos (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm trying to install fltk from ports ( i have updated the ports tree ) and get the following result:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk
# make install clean
===>  Building for fltk-1.1.9_2
=== making src ===
Compiling filename_list.cxx...
filename_list.cxx: In function 'int fl_filename_list(const char*, dirent***, int (*)(dirent**, dirent**))':
filename_list.cxx:59: error: invalid conversion from 'int (*)(const dirent**, const dirent**)' to 'int (*)(const void*, const void*)'
filename_list.cxx:59: error:   initializing argument 4 of 'int scandir(const char*, dirent***, int (*)(dirent*), int (*)(const void*, const void*))'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/fltk-1.1.9/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/fltk-1.1.9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk.
```

I can't figure out what's wrong...any help?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

Compiles fine here. Playing with compiler flags in /etc/make.conf or using a non-standard compiler?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 28, 2010)

I get the same error, actually.  FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64, bog stock compiler, nothin' fancy in /etc/make.conf*, just portsnap(8)'d "to Sat Feb 27 19:39:03 EST 2010.".

You might try to contact the maintainer.

*WITHOUT_NOUVEAU is defined, however, & fltk _does_ depend on GL . . .


----------



## Giorgos (Feb 28, 2010)

@DutchDaemon: No haven't touch either the make.conf or use a non-standard compiler.

```
[giorgos@ /etc]$ less make.conf
# added by use.perl 2010-01-23 19:42:50
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9

# .if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc34)
# CC=gcc34
# CXX=g++34
# CPP=cpp34
# CFLAGS+=-mssse3
# CPUTYPE=x86_64
# .endif
```

At least everything is commented when i tried sometimes to experiment with . 

@fronclynne: i have exactly the same configuration regarding the system FreeBSD-p2, portsnap'd Sunday, February 28 2010 11:38 AM amd64 but still got the same problem!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

I dumped my 'make' output for this port on http://pastebin.org/98992 (this is on 8-STABLE, amd64), so you guys can compare output and maybe find a clue.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 1, 2010)

The only difference I can see is DutchDaemon's has: 
	
	



```
configure: WARNING: Ignoring libraries " -lSM -lICE" requested by configure.
```
, though I can't figure out where it's coming from.


----------



## Giorgos (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting your make output, but me also cannot figure out my build error.


----------

